# Word CommandButton - Printing



## glockster (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a CommandButton embedded in a Word doc but I don't want it to print out. In Excel there is a "Print" property that can be changed but I don't see one in Word... is it possible?


----------



## Macropod (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi glockster,

The Word equivalent is FilePrint

Cheers


----------



## glockster (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks, but I don't see that option listed, or anything  with "print" in the title.


----------



## schielrn (Sep 2, 2008)

From the looks of it, you may either have to put the button on your toolbar or use code to make the command button as small as it can be.  That is what i got from this thread atleast and haven't been able to find a similiar option to Excel's option:

http://help.wugnet.com/office/Prevent-command-button-printing-ftopict1024255.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## Macropod (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi glockster,

It's not a vba methid, but a sub name, as in 'Sub FilePrint()'. This intercepts Word's standard fileprint command. By doing that, you can hide your userform/command button.

Cheers


----------

